
This Guy Designed and Built an 8-bit CPU from Scratch - adjagu
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/a34ege/diy-8-bit-cpu
======
adjagu
This Guy = Paulo Constantino and he has more videos of his CPU on his youtube
channel located at [https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC7jyKIy-
dAMaD2uQP4a4U0w](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC7jyKIy-dAMaD2uQP4a4U0w)

